# 2001 BAY STEALTH $ 15,995.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2001 BAY STAELTH IS READY TO FISH RUNS GREAT, HAS POWER POLE, JACK PLATE GPS, STEREO, BIMINI TOP, TROLLING MOTOR , 2000 YAMAHA 115 TWO STROKE MOTOR RUNS GREAT HURRY IT WONT LAST LONG AT THIS PRICE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140

















































*


----------

